# New speaker setup for < $300



## sohels

I'm looking to get some good sound and am considering two possible routes - either getting a pair of active/powered speakers or getting a separate amp + speakers.

 For the first option, I'm looking at the Audioengine 5 speakers which seem to have excellent reviews. For the second option I'm looking at Pioneer Elite A35r (~$160) + Polk Audio Monitor 50 or Sony SSF-5/6/7000 floorstanding speakers. I'm also open to other speakers/amp suggestions. I've read that Paradigm Atom V.5 and PSB Alpha B1 are also good choices (and seem to be available ~$200). However, I'm not sure as to how a bookshelf compares to a floorstanding speaker - what is the effect of the larger volume of the cabinet as well as drivers/woofers? Do bookshelf speakers have an inherent disadvantage in the lower frequencies? If not, then I would prefer their smaller size.

 I would really appreciate comments from people who've had experience with both types of setups. I absolutely cannot extend my budget beyond $350. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## terrymx

i rather pair a weaker amp with a good speakers than pair a decent amp with a not so good speakers.

 it depends on everything. bookshelves generally won't have deep bass as good. choosing between bookshelves and fullsize is based your room size also. full size speakers in small room can be muddled. a bookshelves with good bass driver can deliver more beleivable and tighter impact than fullsize with not as good woofer. it's hard to stretch for fullsize for $300 since towers will generally require more wattage output.

 ebay and audiogon.

kef iq1 and free delivery


----------



## sohels

Thank you for your response. Which amp would you recommend with the kef?


----------



## terrymx

It's hard a one if less than $100. Too bad they have significantly raised the Trends Audio T10 amp price. It has to be a used amp. Used A35R, or if you are lucky, ebay/audiogon/craiglist an older NAD integrated amp.

 Don't rule out the $200-$300 Swans and M-Audio active monitors.


----------



## classicalguy

T-Amp Gen 2 for $50 would work nicely with the bookshelves.


----------



## sohels

Are you referring to the one by Sonic Impact? It seems the output is 15W/ch - how does this compare to the Pioneer A35r in terms of sound quality?


----------



## classicalguy

Yes, the SI is 15 watts per channel, which is ample for most bookshelves. I have not heard the pioneer, but I've yet to hear a mid-fi amp that sounded any where near as good as a t-amp. I have heard NADs, Adcoms, Sonys, Marantzs - all trounced in sound quality by the t-amp. I'm sure the trends is better in every way - build quality, parts, and sound - but it's really in a different price class (it's about 3x the price). So it's a question of how much you're willing to pay for smaller and smaller improvements in sound quality.

 It's very difficult (really impossible) to design good low bass into a small box. Floor standers generally have better bass than bookshelves because the designer has a bigger box to work with. Bigger boxes and bigger components means more air can be moved, and better low bass. But there really is very little music down in the low regions, and many inexpensive speakers can't do the low bass sounds justice - you just get some rumbling. A well designed bookshelf can sound good without a sub, even though it doesn't produce great low bass. Sometime in the future, you can add a sub, although a good sub is quite expensive. You're not going to get a lot more bass by putting a small bookshelf speaker in a floor standing box. Yes, you may get a little lower bass, but it's not that significant. You need bigger drivers to get down low. You may be able to avoid using stands, but that's about it. So, get a t-amp and a good pair of bookshelfs and enjoy the music.


----------



## TheBends

The T amp from Sonic Impact is 15wpc @ 4ohms, 10 wpc @ 8 ohms. I'd agree the T amp is a solid performer, but I'm a fan of vintage gear and more features, viz. headphone out and multiple inputs. I run a marantz 1060 which puts out 30wpc, which gives you more headroom for less sensitive speakers and it sits by my desk in all of its 30 year old analog glory. That being said, the marantz can be had for under 100 on ebay, but the T Amp at $50 will be new and leave you more room to spend on nicer bookshelves. As far as sound quality goes, I prefer the 1060 in comparison to the older T amp, and it has a respectable (Search around here) headphone out. also, the lower wattage of the T amp may leave you wanting depending on where you plan to be listening. /end shameless plug for what i love

 As far as speakers go, audiogon is a good place to check out, though the gear there tends to be pricier higher end. craigslist is another good place to look. 

 A thing to keep in mind about bookshelves versus floorstanders- bookshelves need stands, floorstanders do not. Also as already mentioned, floorstanders, given their larger cabinets, tend to produce deeper bass even if its a floorstander version of a bookshelf. bookshelves on average can hit 60-80hz at their best, especially in the price range we're talking about. As far as i'm concerned, given the cost of good bass from a decent sub (i'd argue that for music you'll need to spend $300-400+), i'd take and often prefer 2 channel without sub music, even with the bass cutoff at the very bottom end, unless its classical, particularly an organ fugue. But i'm a 2 channel purist so i'll take the superior reproduction in the majority of the sound spectrum over the bottom end. you can always add a sub later, so focus on your 2 channel mains first. 

 But you have $200 and a bit with the t amp so i'd look into used av123 xls though or even new encore series xls.

 also, the bic venturi line dv62? bookshelves can be had for 100 a pair. Or, the center channel x2 is another solid performer, MTM setup, sealed enclosures and they've gotten rave reviews for their budget awesomeness. 

 Oh i can't believe i forgot, the Infinity Primus 150/152 have stellar reviews, they're around 200 max for a pair. just google for reviews, they're supposed to be an amazing value. I stake my suggestion with the Primus, I was actually going to put together a Primus set up for a surround set up in my game room, but ended up not going through with it.


 sorry for the rambling post, but i'd definitely say to go with the primus given their reputation.

 but those KEF are absolutely gorgeous.


 Also, here's a thread on audioholics for sub $300
Best Bookshelfs for Under $300 - Audioholics Home Theater Forums


----------



## terrymx

^ agreed very strongly with above statements. I tried a dual subwoofer setup once just to keep the stereo effect. Aside from Marantz, you can look at used Denon (pma), Cambridge Audio (azur) and Rotel (ra). But still I think it's hard to fine one for $100. It's just hard to get a hold of one of these used european products overall. Check out the ecoustic forum also. You can get some interesting setup if you open your limitation than just what is mentioned in this forum, but you have to look around elsewhere, which is what I like about the speakers world, there are just so much more choices, but it makes for more confusion when you first get into it.

 I didn't know there is a new version of t-amp. I think from actuallity it is more like 10 clean watts for 4ohms and 6 clean watts for 8ohms. Seem like a good deal though. 
 Generally for a 15w t-amp, I wouldn't use a speaker with sensitivity lower than 87db.

 Forgot about a used onix xls, good deal too, should be able to get below $200 if you troll around the av123 sale forum, my experience is to shine it need a specific synergy or a bit of wttage. The B&W dm303 comes up frequent for about $200. If you're into diy, check out parts express, they have their own speaker building section. The most bugget of them all speakers I have seen are the Celestion F series. Many choices.


----------



## sohels

Ok that is some excellent info! I'm leaning towards the T-amp + kef combination but I'm not sure since the iq1 has an 8 ohm impedance - and so the output of the amp drops to 10 W/ch. Would this be sufficient?

 I have read the Stereophile reviews for the Paradigm Atom V.5, PSB Alpha B1 and Infinity P162. How does the kef compare to them? Another interesting option seems to be the Athena LS-100 - any opinion on those?


----------



## terrymx

my experience with the tamps and several kefs, they are generally sensitive, the iq1 is rated higher than onix x-ls i had, so it should be loud enough. but if you want a good punch and body in the music, i think the trends t-10 amp is pretty amazing, it gets the volume louder as well. while the sonic impact t-amp don't perform as well, but i have not use their gen 2 product so i don't know, but it look like a good deal, but probably won't bring the best out of the speakers. you can expect pretty good mids (which is what kef are known for) and some nice highs, but maybe craving for the low ends at times.


----------



## classicalguy

The focus on watts is misplaced. I've yet to find a bookshelf that the t-amp couldn't handle. There may be some, but mainstream bookshelves will be fine. I have a bunch of vintage amps sitting in the closet, including a hafler dh-220, an advent receiver, and more modern receivers including a Marantz. All I can say is you better LISTEN to a t-amp in your system before promoting the "buy used" philosophy. I think you will be surprised at how much better the t-amp sounds. Build quality of the t is terrible - I hate the new volume knob - it defines chinsey. But the sound is pretty terrific. If you want source switching, bass management, and are using a digital source, I like the panasonic true digital receivers. The amp is not as sweet sounding as the t, but it is very clean and has a lot of features.


----------



## sohels

Ok I'm pretty much settled on the SI t-amp. However I'm not so sure about the speakers. If the KEF have a weak low end, its an issue since I don't plan to use a sub. Would the PSB alpha B1 be a better option? As of now I'm debating between the PSB, KEF and the Infinity Primus P162.


----------



## classicalguy

Let me make your search harder  In the same class are: Paradigm Atom, Energy RC-10 (little more - $350 on sale at audio advisors), Acculine A-1s, Ascend, Usher, . . . It goes on an on. The problem I have is there are very few careful comparisons between these small bookshelf speakers. I think all three companies you mention make very good speakers. Which is best, I don't know. 

 I've been kind of intrigued by what I've read about the Acculine speakers, but I have not heard any of these speakers myself. 

 Kef is now owned by the same company that makes Quad, and Celestion. Manufactured in China. 

 PSB is made by a Canadian company using Canada's government sponsored testing facilities, and an owner who has a legendary ear for music. 

 Infinity is owned by the giant Harmon International with lots of resources for testing.

 So, they are probably all good. Which is best - I don't know.


----------



## sohels

Hmm... ok I'm quite confused now. I've read that the Paradigm Atom V.5 has more treble energy and sparkle which I might not enjoy. The room I'll be using, although carpeted, does not have much damping.

 Even though they may all be good, are they very different from each other? Will all of them, when powered by the t-amp be better than the Audioengine 5? On occasion, I may even need to play quite loud (I'm a freshman in college) if I'm having a party in my room - so they should be capable of that as well. However, excellent sound quality at normal listening volume is obviously a priority.


----------



## classicalguy

I don't know. The audioengine speakers are good. I suspect the t-amp is a better sounding amp than the amps in the audioengine, but they are customized for the speakers and probably sound quite good. And the speakers are supposed to be very good too. So I really don't know for sure. This is what makes buying speakers hard - many choices, few reviews. For school, with the really nice finishes and fewer pieces of equipment to lug around, the audioengines may be the way to go. I think you'd end up being pleased with any of these options. Sorry that there isn't one clearly superior choice.


----------



## sohels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *classicalguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suspect the t-amp is a better sounding amp than the amps in the audioengine, but they are customized for the speakers and probably sound quite good. And the speakers are supposed to be very good too. For school, with the really nice finishes and fewer pieces of equipment to lug around, the audioengines may be the way to go._

 

What you say makes a lot of sense. I guess I'll probably go with the Audioengine 5. Thanks a lot for all the advice and help!


----------



## classicalguy

Let us know how they sound. I've heard really good things about them.


----------



## orthopa

As a proud owner of Audioengine 5 speakers I can without a doubt vouch for them. They literally blew me away with their sound. I was really impressed with the packaging and finish of the speakers. However I was most stunned by their sound. Without a doubt these are my favorite speakers to listen to an ipod or CD with. 

 I am not an audiophile but I think I know good clean sound when I hear it. The Audioengine's are great and worth every cent. I like them so much I have ordered a pair of the A2's to use at work. 

 Google Audioengine 5 and read the reviews. For their size and price point I think these speakers are hard to beat. I believe they come in three finishes, black, white and wood grain. I own white as I have had them since before they came out with the other colors. 

 Anyhow, I hope that helps.


----------



## Guarneri

As good as the audioengines 5s are, for $300, i'm going to have to recommend the following setup if you aren't specifically looking to get powered speakers:

 Harmon Kardon 3385 integrated stereo amp/receiver from Amazon (free shipping) - $200
 2 x Infinity Primus P152 speakers via Amazon Marketplace - $35 each + $30 shipping.

 All together with shipping is right around $300.

 This amp/speaker combo has great synergy and can be easily upgraded with a subwoofer or better speakers in the future. I find the sound to be significantly better, especially in the bass department when in direct comparison to the Audioengine 5s.


----------



## orthopa

Good call Guarneri.

 I have not heard the setup you are referring to. I bet it's a great setup. I just wanted to give props to Audioengine 5's as I own them and love them. 

 Great sound is very enjoyable. 

 It's great to know a forum like this is here to bounce ideas off.


----------



## Guarneri

Yes, I find head-fi to be my favorite audio forum because the community and members here are both helpful and understanding.

 I just wanted to add that the main difference between the Audioengines and the setup I recommended is that one is a powered speaker, which means they drive themselves and one is powered by an amp/receiver. Usually, powered speakers are a good option for those who want computer speakers, lack space, etc. while a amp/speaker setup is more appropriate when space is of less importance.


----------



## malldian

Whats the story on these?

Fluance™ High Definition Two-way Bookshelf Loudspeakers SX-6


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *classicalguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kef is now owned by the same company that makes Quad, and Celestion. Manufactured in China. 

 PSB is made by a Canadian company using Canada's government sponsored testing facilities, and an owner who has a legendary ear for music. 

 Infinity is owned by the giant Harmon International with lots of resources for testing._

 

Just to clarify....

 KEF and Celestion share the same Chinese parent company, while Quad (Mission, Wharfedale and AudioLab) share another Chinese parent company.

 PSB is owned by Lenbrook Industries, parent company to NAD. However, you should read this new article at Stereophile.com on where and who actually designs PSB speakers.

 Infinity, along with JBL and Revel, is owned by Harman Int'l.

 Energy was mentioned and it should be noted that it, along withits sister company Mirage and Athena Technologies, is owned by Klipsch. It's my prediction that Athena will be gone within a year.


----------



## hhhonchor

I would like to share my experience, having been in a similar situation to yourself not so long ago. Having read a bit about the t-amps I firstly plumped for a Trends 10.1 which costs $150 here in Canada.

 I then started looking about for a pair of used speakers which would be easily driven by the t-amp, and after a couple of weeks managed to get a set of DCM timeframe 6.0 floorstanding speakers on craigslist for $200. These speakers have been out of production for about ten years or so, but luckily the ones I picked up had been warehoused unopened for all that time, so they are immaculate. Sensitivity is 94db and the little amp can drive them as loud as my ears can tolerate with terrific resolution. I doubt that powered speakers can have the authority delivered by floorstanders, but on that I could be wrong, having little experience in the matter.

 For an outlay of $350 I now have a system that really blows me away, moreso with every listen, so my recommendation would be to get a t-amp, whichever version you feel you can afford, and then look for a reasonably sensitive set of speakers second-hand. In fact thinking about it may be wiser to look for the speakers first and then spend what is left on the amp. With a little bit of patience and judgement you may get a lot of musical enjoyment for not very much.


----------



## classicalguy

"KEF and Celestion share the same Chinese parent company, while Quad (Mission, Wharfedale and AudioLab) share another Chinese parent company."

 You're right. My mistake on this.

 The deals in Infinity Primus speakers right now would be hard to beat. $100 shipped for two P152s on Amazon is a great deal. I just ordered two p142s from ebay (direct from manufacturer) at a bargain price (I have not heard them yet, but I'm expecting good things). If you don't need fancy cabinets, the infinitys seem like a great bargain right now. With a T-amp, a complete system for $160 would be hard to beat. The t-amp is a great sounding amp.


----------



## Guarneri

I just ordered two p142s from ebay (direct from manufacturer) at a bargain price (I have not heard them yet, but I'm expecting good things).

 What are you using to drive the p142s with? And is this for a stereo setup or a surround setup? I'm very interested to hear your experiences with them especially if you are using a sub $100 amp to drive them.


----------



## classicalguy

Guarneri: I'll let you know. I'll probably use them with the Panasonic SA-XR55 and an 8" sub upstairs (replacing my NHT Superzeros, if they sound better), although I might use them with a t-amp on my computer desktop. I'll probably try them in both places for comparison.


----------



## sohels

Ok so I found a used pair of Audioengine 5 in excellent condition for $230 including shipping and paypal fees. This was from another headfi-er.

 Just one word - wow! They sound fantastic and look great as well. As for the Infinity speakers, if anyone is looking to get them:
Infinity Primus P162 2-way 6.5" Bookshelf Loud Speaker - eBay (item 160221987335 end time Mar-26-08 17:50:48 PDT)

 They regularly go for ~$60 each including shipping. So around $120 per pair. As for me, I'm glad I went with the Audioengines.


----------



## TheAnomaly

how do you find their bass and volume levels? the 5" woofer has me a bit concerned...if it would be enough, i mean.


----------



## sohels

According to the tech specs, they have a + or - 1.5 db response down to 50 Hz, which I don't doubt. The bass is excellent, and I don't see the need for a separate sub (a sub out is provided), unless you listen to a lot of rap (or something that requires a lot of very low frequencies).

 In my dorm room (about 16' X 12'), I'd say over 50% volume is too loud, over 75% is insane. I did test them near the full volume once and the guy in the next room said he heard as well as 'felt' the music.

 They also do a very good job with movies. The sound stage is excellent and I have experienced a visceral impact during explosions - which I didn't expect considering their size. However, don't expect insane, floor-rattling, 1000 Watt sub-in-the-boot bass.


----------



## Fallen

I've been reading a lot about the Usher S-520 Speakers. Raves all around as far as I can tell.

 Visiting my local audio dealers soon, hoping someone has it in stock.

 (I've seen them on sale online anywhere from around 200USD to 400USD)







http://www.usheraudiousa.com/product...s-520-shielded


----------



## TheAnomaly

i see, thanks. yes, even 50hz is already most of the audible bass most music has -- although you'd want a sub for the room shaking bass (40 and lower). this is the only real hangup i think i might have with these, or pretty much any other, mini monitor. i am in somewhat the same situation as you, college dorm room etc., and the audioengine is attractive if only because it's the complete solution for a reasonable price.

 on the other hand, i could get some 6.5" bookshelf speakers and a T-amp for about the same price, and that might be a better option. more upgradeable too, not as convenient perhaps, but probably a wider sound spectrum.


----------



## sohels

Well you can try them out. Audioengine have an excellent return policy, and in any case you'll probably want to keep them. Another advantage is the ease with which you can connect them to Airport Express. Your friends can bring over their laptops and stream music from their iTunes libraries - this gives you access to a huge collection of music.


----------



## TheAnomaly

bah i'm so close to buying these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every time i think about waiting for a month, comparing all prices, waiting for used stuff, getting a more elaborate setup, i remind myself "but you're just in college and $350 is pushing it already" -_-


----------



## mtkversion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bah i'm so close to buying these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every time i think about waiting for a month, comparing all prices, waiting for used stuff, getting a more elaborate setup, i remind myself "but you're just in college and $350 is pushing it already" -_-_

 

do it ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 just got them yesterday ... set them up and tested them out with the tv, xbox and squeezebox. 

 let them play overnight and all day on random mix to get them warmed up. got home from work and giving them a listen now ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've thrown it quite a mix of stuff and it really handles it all well. good clarity, detail and suprisingly, bass.

 i'll have to listen to them more to really make a final judgement but so far i'm liking them a lot.


----------



## feverfive

@ mtkversion: what speaker stands are you using w/ your A5's?


----------



## classicalguy

Guarneri: My primus 142s arrived yesterday, and I've been listening to them for hours. I'm very impressed with the quality. Build quality is very nice - they are heavy little suckers with nice quality binding posts. Grills connect with a noiseless connector. I am using them with a panasonic saxr55 receiver and an 8" athena sub crossed over at 100 hz. The primuses replace my older NHT super zeros. They are clearly more accurate than the NHts. On strong male vocals, the NHts would sound sibilent - like the singer was too close to the microphone - a tizzy distorted sound. The primuses sound just right - very accurate with voices. Great imaging and soundstage, very good clarity. I'm very impressed at what you can get here for $100. This is a well designed and accurate speaker, no doubt about it. Far better in every way than those best buy speakers I bought on the hype some time ago. These are the real deal. I'd like to get a pair of 152s for my desktop. I'm that impressed.


----------



## tstarn06

Fun thread. As office mini-systems go, I have one that is hard to beat. My setup is an original SI T-Amp ($27 from Amazon free shipping), a pair of KLH speakers (circa 1964, with 6-inch bass cones in yellowed paper, given to me free when a friend's parents decided to downsize), and a Sony CD/DVD player, also free with Sony credit card points (worth about $70). Cheap speaker wire (with the T-Amp clips, the best I could get).

 Total cost: around $30 for a system that continues to blow me away. I did pick up a V2 t-amp, but I still use the original since it's already burned in nicely and am keeping the V2 as a backup.

 Now, the KLHs, rated at 89db, still sound fantastic despite their years (KLH used to make pretty good speakers). And with the large bass cones, not bad on the bottom end (as someone pointed out, you will not get much deep bass with a pair of bookshelf speakers and a t-amp).

 Adding a sub would be great, especially since I have a pair of PSB Alpha Intro CLRs sitting around collecting dust. Without a sub, the KLHs sound better than the PSBs (very small bookshelf speakers, but at $169 each, not too shabby either).

 Anyway, I almost pulled the trigger on the Primus 152s, just for kicks. But the $38 S&H had me stop before I did anything crazy. The urge to try new stuff, even if you don't need it, is overwhelming sometimes, no?

 I am waiting to see if a promised Tripath-based amp (currently called the Gizmo) ever becomes reality, because it has T-Amp innards with a pre-out for a sub, and 25w per channel at 4 ohms (and is launching at an $89 intro price. It will be $129 after that). Then, I can pick up the least expensive PSB sub, add it to the the CLRs, and have an awesome office sound system. As classicalguy has pointed out, the Gizmo amp may be nothing more than vaporware, but nearly 500 people have signed up to buy one at the reduced rate, whenever they finally produce it (this year, is my hope).

 Anyway, nothing quite like low-cost hifi.


----------



## mtkversion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ mtkversion: what speaker stands are you using w/ your A5's?_

 

Sanus Basic Foundation Series 16" Wood Speaker Stands BF16B (Black Ash)


----------



## soundboy

I'd love to try those Usher S-520. Too bad I already have a pair of Energy Connoisseur C-3s.


----------



## TheAnomaly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mtkversion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do it ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 just got them yesterday ... set them up and tested them out with the tv, xbox and squeezebox. 

 let them play overnight and all day on random mix to get them warmed up. got home from work and giving them a listen now ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've thrown it quite a mix of stuff and it really handles it all well. good clarity, detail and suprisingly, bass.

 i'll have to listen to them more to really make a final judgement but so far i'm liking them a lot._

 

neat setup! how do you like the squeezebox?

 your stands look a bit short though...16" wouldn't even put them close to ear level for me. is that an issue for you?


----------



## mtkversion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_neat setup! how do you like the squeezebox?

 your stands look a bit short though...16" wouldn't even put them close to ear level for me. is that an issue for you?_

 

_love_ the squeezebox. so convenient to have your entire music collection at your hands. i rarely listen to cds straight through, i'm too fickle sometimes .. so i skip from artist to artist, song to song .. with the remote there it all is. not to mention all the internet radio stations, access to live music archives, portable (will start setting it up in the backyard with the speakers outside while i grill/chill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 the stands are cool for my seating position, i'm usually reclining back .. but for reference i'm 5'10 and the woofer of the a5 is at my kneecap. the stands usually hold the insignia speakers. 

 nice small system with big sound/options/fun.


----------



## Guarneri

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *classicalguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guarneri: My primus 142s arrived yesterday, and I've been listening to them for hours. I'm very impressed with the quality. Build quality is very nice - they are heavy little suckers with nice quality binding posts. Grills connect with a noiseless connector. I am using them with a panasonic saxr55 receiver and an 8" athena sub crossed over at 100 hz. The primuses replace my older NHT super zeros. They are clearly more accurate than the NHts. On strong male vocals, the NHts would sound sibilent - like the singer was too close to the microphone - a tizzy distorted sound. The primuses sound just right - very accurate with voices. Great imaging and soundstage, very good clarity. I'm very impressed at what you can get here for $100. This is a well designed and accurate speaker, no doubt about it. Far better in every way than those best buy speakers I bought on the hype some time ago. These are the real deal. I'd like to get a pair of 152s for my desktop. I'm that impressed._

 

I know this is a head-fi forum but a speaker setup with even something as cheap as the Infinity's and a decent amp gets far more listening time than any of my headphones at home. UE-10pro is obviously still needed for on-the-go =P

 Infinity has impressed be very much with all their recent product lines as pretty much every single one amounts to quality comparable to products double their price. I did a direct comparison of p152 to Polk r150 last week and found that they were very similar in performance except the superior midbass on the p152s, which tilt me toward the Infinities.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fun thread. As office mini-systems go, I have one that is hard to beat. My setup is an original SI T-Amp ($27 from Amazon free shipping), a pair of KLH speakers (circa 1964, with 6-inch bass cones in yellowed paper, given to me free when a friend's parents decided to downsize), and a Sony CD/DVD player, also free with Sony credit card points (worth about $70). Cheap speaker wire (with the T-Amp clips, the best I could get).

 Total cost: around $30 for a system that continues to blow me away. I did pick up a V2 t-amp, but I still use the original since it's already burned in nicely and am keeping the V2 as a backup.

 Now, the KLHs, rated at 89db, still sound fantastic despite their years (KLH used to make pretty good speakers). And with the large bass cones, not bad on the bottom end (as someone pointed out, you will not get much deep bass with a pair of bookshelf speakers and a t-amp).

 Adding a sub would be great, especially since I have a pair of PSB Alpha Intro CLRs sitting around collecting dust. Without a sub, the KLHs sound better than the PSBs (very small bookshelf speakers, but at $169 each, not too shabby either).

 Anyway, I almost pulled the trigger on the Primus 152s, just for kicks. But the $38 S&H had me stop before I did anything crazy. The urge to try new stuff, even if you don't need it, is overwhelming sometimes, no?

 I am waiting to see if a promised Tripath-based amp (currently called the Gizmo) ever becomes reality, because it has T-Amp innards with a pre-out for a sub, and 25w per channel at 4 ohms (and is launching at an $89 intro price. It will be $129 after that). Then, I can pick up the least expensive PSB sub, add it to the the CLRs, and have an awesome office sound system. As classicalguy has pointed out, the Gizmo amp may be nothing more than vaporware, but nearly 500 people have signed up to buy one at the reduced rate, whenever they finally produce it (this year, is my hope).

 Anyway, nothing quite like low-cost hifi._

 

Yes, low-cst "hifi" can be quite fun and adventurous. Yea, the p152's price on Amazon really is amazing... funny how the shipping is the cost of another of the speakers...lol

 I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned, but I see a lot of posts around here requesting info about "sub $xxx budget systems" and "budget pc/bookshelf speakers". Perhaps it's time someone made a guide for popular low-cost systems including a basic background of the options people have as well as a list of respectable equipments/setups in the sub $200-$500 class.


----------



## orthopa

Same here Guarneri. Most time I am listening at work. I'd listen to my Senn's at work but I am not sure other people would like to also hear them. With my job, any time spent at my desk is spent with my Audioengine A2's on either plugged into my ipod touch or computer. When we are doing surgery we listen to Pandora on the net hooked up to some Sony SRS-T77 speakers. They sound good for this use. Of course I could carry my A2's or A5's in but that would be overkill. We can't really have the music on that loud or we couldn't communicate with each other. We keep the sound level at a comfortable easy listening level. 

 I am just getting into this "hobby" and am enjoying myself very much. I am looking forward to many years of happy listening.


----------



## AzNwiLD0

College-student Audioengine A5 owner here giving his two cents...

 Loudness - It is excellent. It will fill a medium sized room at loud levels with no problems, especially if placed high enough. I wouldn't let them operate during packed rowdy parties as they have no grill and definitely are way more precious than a PA speaker set if something happens.

 Bass - I find it anemic. There is *no* low bass. Sure these are great for classical, acoustic and most genres, but when it's electronica, rap or rock you will have to get a sub. I'm getting a strong musical sub to fix this.

 Sound - After the initial horrible experience called break-in they start sounding good. They're very neutral and smooth but they are not quite airy, the high highs feel rolled off. Coming from fun headphones the neutrality took a little bit getting used to but once that's out of the way you can appreciate its clear non-fatiguing sound. You can always play with a software EQ when the occasion calls for it.


 Overall this is my college-student recommendation: If they can fit these on your desk but you don't have the space to deal with larger bookshelves + amp then get this. And pair it with a sub soon. Yes it will probably cost $400+ or $500+ for a strong musical sub but the sound quality is worth it. For the money, find the best job you can get that also looks good on the resume and you're killing three birds with one stone, as you'll probably have money left over for other things.

 If space isn't an issue look into getting good floorstanders/bookshelfs + amp somewhere.

 If space and money are both issues, look into computer speakers at the price range you're at. They tend to be decent for their price, but few would say they're at 'audio enthusiast' quality levels.


----------

